# Powerheads



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

I've seen a lot on here about powerheads lately and I have an AC70 (new version of AC802) on my 75 gallon along with the XP3 i have as part of my filtration (it creates some current so i placed it near the powerhead to make the current cover a larger area), but my spilo doesn't swim in it much at all.

Do your P's swim in the current? If so where is it placed in the tank. I'm just wondering if maybe mine is placed in a bad spot. I have it a little more than halfway up the side of the tank and it points straight to the opposite side of the tank (not at any angle).


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

mine love it when i first got i had neer top and nothin but then placed it 2 in from bottom now they swim in it all the time i pointed mine towrd front of tnk
protected pwrcrd w a piece of old tubing bout 1/2 in dia slit to fit


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

You can also use Pvc pipe to protect the cord. A lot of fish keepers use PVC to hide and protect their heaters from being bumped into or busted by large fish like P's.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Your powerhead is in a good spot, no doubt. Im just concerned that your waterflow in your 75 gal might be way too much for your Spilo. Yes, some Ps love currents.. some dont. But you have to think about the power of waterflow compared to the size of the tank. An 802 is good, but an added XP3 might have a hurricane effect in the tank (power of flow is stronger than what you see on top of the water). If your Spilo looks like he's still trying to keep away from the current, I suggest you either remove, replace, or minimize the power of the 802. It'll give your P some dead spots where he can chill with and swim against the current when he wants to.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Your powerhead is in a good spot, no doubt. Im just concerned that your waterflow in your 75 gal might be way too much for your Spilo. Yes, some Ps love currents.. some dont. But you have to think about the power of waterflow compared to the size of the tank. An 802 is good, but an added XP3 might have a hurricane effect in the tank (power of flow is stronger than what you see on top of the water). If your Spilo looks like he's still trying to keep away from the current, I suggest you either remove, replace, or minimize the power of the 802. It'll give your P some dead spots where he can chill with and swim against the current when he wants to.

Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions


----------



## 10RedBellyPiranhas (Aug 24, 2003)

i got a 150 gallion and i got 4 of theme the two on the sides shoot down and the two in the middle are at the bottom and the shoot up at angles and my reds swim through it all day


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mine swim in it. They swam in my xp2 output constantly and I just added my 802 last night and they seem to love it. I have it about 10 inches off the substrate pointed at an angle towards the front glass. This causes the water to flow along the glass and my fish swim along the front in the currents for about an hour or so when I turn it on.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

My Ps don't swim in it at all, but it has only been in the tank for two weeks or so. I just take heart in the fact that it is adding current to the tank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My manueli couldn't care less, so I replaced the powerhead by a Fluval 4 filter - also 250gph.
My reds occasionally swim in the current for a few seconds, but I've never seen them do proper excersizes...

Oh well, a bit of current never hurts.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

my 1 tank with 5 p's in it love the powerhead thats all they do is swim,,and in my other p tank ,,,they dont give a sh*t,,,,in my black rhom tank he loves it ,, so i guees it depends on the fish ,,,,some like it some dont ,,,time will tell


----------



## charles_316 (Jul 6, 2004)

my rbps dont swim in the powerhead current but its good to circulate things around the tank so that the filter can do its job more effectively...


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

I got one 802 in my 55 and an XP3 outake pointing from the other side. My P's love swimming in the current and It prolly gives 'em a good work out. My 802 and outake for the XP3 are a couple inches below the top of the tank.


----------

